# FSBO: 51 Acres in Fort Ann, NY



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

360 degree views, really beautiful piece of land in rural location but only 9 miles from Queensbury and 15 miles from Lake George. Electric is in with two RV hookups and large gravel parking area. Recently refinished 20x20 barn for storage or animals. There is a really nice camper on the property that can be worked into the deal. Also the barn has about $1000 worth of tools and supplies that we will throw in as well. Property taxes are $1200 per year. Call 417-531-3534 $115,000


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

My grandfather and his ancestors lived in the Fort Ann area. My mother was born in Glens Falls. Your price is a lot less than I expected; but I'm in Texas so don't know property values in your area. If I were younger I would really be interested in your land. Good luck.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Property is sold


----------

